# No puedo montar sistema ext4 (solucionado)

## parabolica0701

Hola

Tengo instalado gentoo-2.6.31-r10 y he activado en el kernel extended ext4 filesystem.No encuentro en este kernel la opcion de ativar "support for large single files.Tengo tambien e2sfsprogs y al montar con mount -t ext4 me dice mount:tipo de ficheros sistema ext4 desconocido.Antes tenia gentoo-2.6.30-r8 y me funcionaba.

Sabeis a que puede ser debido

GraciasLast edited by parabolica0701 on Thu Mar 18, 2010 4:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

Revisa la compilación del kernel por si no lo has activado dentro del kernel ya que si lo has hecho como módulo cargarlo se complica un poco.

----------

## parabolica0701

No lo he compilado como modulos , lo he compilado como <*>

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué te devuelve uname -a?

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> No encuentro en este kernel la opcion de ativar "support for large single files

 

eso creo que ya no está presente en el kernel >2.6.28 o algo asi, no hace falta en versiones modernas del kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> al montar con mount -t ext4 me dice mount:tipo de ficheros sistema ext4 desconocido

 

con un cat /proc/filesystems ( como root) sabrás que sistemas de archivos soporta el kernel en ejecución. 

Si ahi no aparece revisa la configuración de tu kernel y asegúrate que estás ejecutando el kernel correcto.

saluetes

----------

## parabolica0701

Me habia olvidado un paso , rebotar el pc despues de modificar el kernel

Gracias a todos de todas formas,al meno he aprendido algun comando más para chequear este tipo de cosas

----------

